# ANNIVERSARY SPECIAL! 25% Off for IBS Audio Program!



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Mike is celebrating 25 years of his work as a clinical hypnotherapist - and to share in the celebration Healthy Audio is offering the IBS Audio Program 100 to the first 250 persons who order - at the deepest discount ever offered - 25% off!!! You will NOT find the official program cheaper anywhere else which also includes FREE ongoing support if needed...More info Below - or you can call 877-898-2539 for more information or to order by phone!http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/irritable_bowel_syndromehttp://www.healthyaudio.com/content/ibs?r=VmPRrcNk


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

Has ibs audio 100 been updated recently???


cookies4marilyn said:


> Mike is celebrating 25 years of his work as a clinical hypnotherapist - and to share in the celebration Healthy Audio is offering the IBS Audio Program 100 to the first 250 persons who order - at the deepest discount ever offered - 25% off!!! You will NOT find the official program cheaper anywhere else which also includes FREE ongoing support if needed...More info Below - or you can call 877-898-2539 for more information or to order by phone!http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/irritable_bowel_syndromehttp://www.healthyaudio.com/content/ibs?r=VmPRrcNk


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

The IBS Audio Program was slightly updated a few years ago, but mostly informational in nature; if you have an older program it is just as effective. Since you are in England, you may wish to opt for some more direct support over there if you need it - perhaps give you some personal assistance.







All the best to you.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hurry - Don't miss out on the lowest price for the IBS Audio Program 100~ And consider that the program comes with free on-going support if you need it. The IBS Audio Program has helped thousands of people feel better and is the MOST COST EFFECTIVE treatment available to date!Questions? Call 877-898-2539 or go to the contact page for UK number or to inquire via email.







Be encouraged!


----------

